# How to stop piranha fighting



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

none of my reds will stop fighting and it is worring me. they have almost no fins and have little wounds on them which i have been treating. i recently rearranged the tank to make it look better to to also stop fighting. i did that a couple of weeks ago though. i really want them to stop cause this weekend they are getting a nice 180g tank.

is there just some way to help stop or lower the fighting for a week?

thanks


----------



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

Try lowering the temp to around 76...


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Stuff them full of food.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

You actually don't need this post, the 180gal tank is the answer, they are fighting for teritory. When you give them more water, they will stop battling for it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Lowering the temp will help, as well as keeping them weel feed. As stated more room will also help as far as territory is concerned


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Lowering the temp will help, as well as keeping them weel feed. As stated more room will also help as far as territory is concerned


 yep yep. couldn't have said it better. they are starting to feel the effects of being overcrowded i'm sure and are starting to act out. just stuff them full so that any bite will not be a serious or fatal one because they will not be hungry enough to canabalize hopefully.

Joe


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Pretty normal when you put 7 Natts in a 75g tank :sad: ...just low your temp till you get the 180g tank :nod: ...!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

this is the weird part is that they were using all the tank space before and now all they use is half the tank which makes it over crowded

i just hope they will last till sat so that they can get there 180g tank

they are only 3" and are my little babies


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

You could also try taking out all your tanks decorations,just so there isn't a marked spot of territory to fight over.
Later
E


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

What about adding giant danios or exo's?


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

andymel said:


> Stuff them full of food.


 thats what i been doin with my p's


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am gonna get some cheap fish that are the same size and make it so that they take the beating and also i will take out all the decor to i guess


----------

